# Mugen MBX6 M-spec problem



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Alright I give up for now and thought I would ask for much needed help.

I bought this (new) a few weeks ago and converted it to electric using:

Tekno chassis
Tekin RX8 with 1900kv motor
I used 15t pinion and just changed it to 14t 2 hours ago
4S Lipo 5000mah

The problem: the gearing seems to be loud and once I hit a certain speed/ or RPM it almost sounds like it starts screeching. It sounds a bit noisey sitting in front of me proped up but its very noticable when you drive it and hit about 60 percent of its top speed.

I don't want to hurt anything so I'm stopping for now.

What I done so far:

Reset gear mesh a few times then I opened up the center diff to make sure no problems. It seemed fine and had a thick oil or grease to the level the book says. So any suggestions before i make a mess or go crazy?:help:

Rob


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Did you use the Tekno Electri-Clutch? If so, when the car is off and you roll the clutch bell by hand, is it noisy? In both directions?


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

no clutch, just a pinion gear on the motor shaft.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

take the pinion off and run the motor.......if it still makes a lot of racket, you probably have motor bearings going out. 

if it's nice & quite when you run the motor, then your issue is in your drivetrain most likely. Again, with the pinion off, roll the spur gear by hand and listen/feel for any grinding or anything. Should be smooth & quiet.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

motor is fine. Without the motor there is noise I guess but not grinding noise. The shaft with the dog ears going to center diff clanks around when you spin the center diff without motor. 

Guess I'll just tear everything apart and put new bearings and diff oils in it. Do you think that'll fix it.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Does anyone currently stock MBX6 buggy parts in the Houston area?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

How are you setting your gear mesh?


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

paper


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

If its just computer paper, the mesh on an 1/8 needs to be a little bit more than that. Try folding it in half or maybe even a 3rd time and see how it sounds.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Mikes in Porter stocks parts.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

You will never get rid of the noise with metal gears. I have tried the plastic gears and they were quiet.....they just strip easily IMO. The E cars you hear going around and not making a racket have nylon spurs in them. 

I have converted 8 buggies and truggies and they all made noise. The nitro cars make the same noise, but you cant hear it because of the motor.

Willy


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Will, your cars just seem loud. I run metal gears, and they are way quieter than yours.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> Will, your cars just seem loud. I run metal gears, and they are way quieter than yours.


That's b/c Will's cars are upright, on the track, and going fast. Upside down, in the pipe, and slow are the 3 reasons why yours are so quiet. :wink:


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> That's b/c Will's cars are upright, on the track, and going fast. Upside down, in the pipe, and slow are the 3 reasons why yours are so quiet. :wink:


 He's got a point!!!!!


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

I had the same problem with Mitchell's MBX-6. The first time running it sounding like it was about to take off from the airport at half speed. I played with the gear mesh until the noise went away. It will still make a little noise being that both gears are metal but the gear mesh is the key.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

OK as Nik suggested I ordered a long shank pinion with 2 set screws and set the gear mesh with two sheets of paper and it sounds much better to me anyway. Ran today with no problems. My gear mesh settings were way to close.

The electric motor mounts on the tekno conversion chassis are not close enough to the spur gear to properly use regular mod1 pinion, so you kinda had to hang the pinion gear off the motor shaft ( it never felt or looked right). What happens is the pinion gear starts to rock back and forth using the set screw as pivot point and I'm sure helps create some of the noise, surprised it stayed on.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

oh yea... Thanks for the help


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> That's b/c Will's cars are upright, on the track, and going fast. Upside down, in the pipe, and slow are the 3 reasons why yours are so quiet. :wink:


Now thats funny!


----------

